# Moray Chat and General Support



## Rozzie1980 (May 18, 2013)

Hello.

I am new to this forum and about to start my first ivf cycle.

Viewing the other threads, i havent found one that is more for people in Morayshire.  

I just wondered if anyone would be interested in a chit chat with  people a bit closer to home and perhaps a meet up??  

Our friends and partners are supportive but i find having support from people who are and have experienced ivf is better.


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Rozzie, good idea! I'm from Moray and have used Aberdeen but am now using GCRM - hopefully doing 5th ICSI in July so I know quite a lot if you have any questions! Definitely a pain being up here as lots of travel involved whichever clinic you go with...

S x


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Rozzie

I live in the highlands now but I grew up in Moray, just want to wish you luck  If you are having ivf in Aberdeen I think it is an excellent clinic, very friendly and caring, I have two beautiful twin girls after having tx at Aberdeen.  I had tx at gcrm before Aberdeen but that is a very long time ago so I think steplo could give you more up to date information.  If can help in any way let me know.  

Steplo, wishing you lots and lots and lots of luck and babydust  I was in elgin not long ago and was thinking of you.
Take care & good luck both of you  
Liz


----------



## Rozzie1980 (May 18, 2013)

Wow! Thanks Steplo & Liz for your good luck wishes and offer of advice.  I hope that other couples/ladies going through this or about to start this journey in Moray may find support on this thread aswell.

I am due to start norethisterone on Thu and i was very cool, calm and collected until the past couple of days.  Now it is a case of information overload regarding diet, fitness, vitamins do's and don'ts.  

It is SO much easier to share my possibly neurotic concerns on here than the other half as he is So laid back he could be horizontal. 

I currently waiting on my schedule to arrive from Aberdeen, i have heard alot of good things about them.  One thing that hasn't been mentioned, possibly for various reasons is the amount of time between cycles 1 & starting cycle 2?  i am trying to be realistic in that there is a chance we wont conceive (but trying to be positive at the same time) and wondered the length of time between the two.

Also readin other ladies diaries and their specific struggles with emotions and side effects.....gosh my head is everywhere and not even started the medication yet lol.

I am SO grateful for your offer of support and perhaps even a voice of reason would be more than helpful.

I hope you are well.

R x


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Rozzie,
I had 2 cycles in Aberdeen.  1st in July 2010, 2nd started in Oct 2010 so not much time between them at all, however my situation was perhaps a little unusual as we did not get to embryo transfer during the july attempt due to an unforeseen complication.  Both my cycles were fresh.I think they recommend 3 monthly cycles if you get a bfn after your 1st attempt.  However it may be slightly shorter if you go from fresh to fet, not certain about that.  Anyway best to focus on 1st attempt, it may be all you need  

Liz


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

I only did one cycle in Aberdeen so I cant really comment - it might depend on whether its NHS or private? I found Aberdeen OK but not brilliant, I know Bethliz and I have differing opinions on both our clinics, but ultimately everyone will recommend the clinic that worked for them : ) 
I have done short protocol in Aberdeen, and flare in Glasgow - not really had many side effects except weight gain, which is doing my head in - I weigh about a stone more than I did last year, but I had a 5 month pregnancy as well as 4 IVF's in the last year, so I guess its a lot for the old bones to cope with!

Good luck, and try not to stress!

S x


----------



## Rozzie1980 (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for your words or wisdom and advice.  Steplo, i am SO sorry to hear about your twins,  no words can express a persons feeling when that happens.

I lost a boy at 17 weeks due to water on the brain and missing half his spine, so i had to terminate in the worst possible way and that was 11 yrs ago.  I think about him all the time.

I am trying to reign myself in and be 'chilled', my mum says "what's meant for you, won't go by you" so that shall be my mantra for the next wee while.

I am going through the NHS, so we shall see wot Aberdeen is like for this cycle.  I see from 1st July there is a change in legislation for Scottish IVF regarding BMI etc so i shall have to make sure i dont let my weight creep up too much over i shall be over the dreaded 30 marker.  Swimming and walking my dog will defo be on the cards.

Monday tomorrow and back to work.....in some ways i hope its busy to keep my ever wandering mind from doing just that.

Thanks again xx


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi rozzie 

Ddidnt want to read and run!  Welcome to ff, this place has helped me a lot through tough lonely times.  As you can see from me I have had 4 Icsi treatments all in Aberdeen.  Not sure what I want to do next my mind changes all the time lol.  Your answer to how long they wait between 1st and 2nd treatment is usually once you have had your 3rd period after 1st treatment. I sty in elgin area too and I agree there isnt much of  support group.  Here's hoping more come along x

Button


----------



## Rozzie1980 (May 18, 2013)

Hi Button,  thanks for the info and although i am sure there is loads of folk near me it is comforting to know there is someone up the road who knows alot about ivf/icsi.

I havent been on really this week as either been knackered or a grumpy so and so, the latter being the more prevalent the now lol.  Hate being grumpy but if it was as simple as my fella says....'just dont be grumpy' then i would be happy as larry x.

But finish dr on sunday night , then baseline on wed. All going well i start jabbing myself on 21st.

Do u know what you want to do?  I have no idea what you have been through other than the brief info on your thingy, but you must be such a strong person to have been down this road 4 times.

I am trying not to think about round 2, as obviously want to be positive.  But at the same time i like to be a realist, it is a defensive thing i suppose for if i get a bfp in july.

I hope you are having a good week and all is well with you.

Oh do you have any advice on what is best to eat/drink and avoid?  Not been given any info from Aberdeen.

Thanks

Rozzie


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Hiya 

Gosh rozie I cannot remember what I actually ate as it was a while ago but I did drink loads of water almost 2-3 litres of water plus tried drinking milk in the form of milkshakes to increase protein as apparently good for development of eggs. Took no alcohol or caffeine drinks like tea or coffee just redbush.  I also made sure my tummy was kept warm to encourage good circulation by wearing layers of clothes and hugging a water bottle over the womb area (only used bottles for stimulation of ovaries and not when I had embryo transfer.  You are half way there!! I also tried listening to zita west relaxation cd every night just before egg collection and tranfer which I did to try and relax me instead of worrying.  Hope you are not feeling too rough and feel free to ask anything. 

As for me I really don't know what to do......accept things or try again, to be honest I have enjoyed time where I haven't needed to stress about ovulation times and having sex every 2nd night but I still feel sad and a general outcast amongst all my friends and family.  So for now I will just plod along the odd one out lol

Button


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello is there anyone out there in moray

Hi rozzie just thought I would say hello and how are you doing? You must be near or after ec day.  If so keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Its such a shame there is noone else from moray joining in on the chat cause we can't be the only ones in moray lol

Button


----------



## Rozzie1980 (May 18, 2013)

Button,

Hi ya, yea think there is only a couple of us in moray. Where snouts cry? If u don't mind me asking. 

I have been through the ringer, or it feels like it lol. This is my first cycle so I have no comparison.

Was in hospital last week with ohss, but getting over it now, just still slightly bloated.

I stopped working a week ish ago so am so bored lol and doing housework to keep same. My otd is Sunday 21st and so nervous as woke up this morning with sharp ish pain in my womb area. 
Not sure wot it means.

How r u doing?


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey ladies, 
I'm still here too - hadnt been seeing your posts for some reason! I'm just starting another cycle, had prostap inj today and start stimm injections on Friday, here we go again..... 

S x


----------



## Rozzie1980 (May 18, 2013)

Steplo

I hadn't posted for a whiley. Good to hear ur back on the wagon.

I hope everything goes smoothly for u and u get the bfp u deserve xx

Keep us posted on how ur cycle goes x


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

I had some pains when I got my bfps so I hope it is implantation that is happening as it would be about right time for it. 2ww is hellish esp if noone else knows near you. Not long now just go relax in the garden in this lovely weather.  What do you mean aboutsnouts cry? Lol 

Stelpo - really am keeping my fingers crossed for you ....you really deserve it! You must find travelling down tiring but worth it to get something well desrved in the end  

Button


----------



## Rozzie1980 (May 18, 2013)

Button it was meant to say, where abouts r u? Can't beat predictive text lol

R x


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey Button
Travelling isnt too bad as I am a sonographer, so can get my colleagues to do my scans : ) means I only have to go for EC and ET....thats bad enough, dont think I could cope unless I had someone to stay with for the duration. Downside is: absolutely no privacy lol. Guess its a small price to pay though.

S x


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Rozzie - lol predictive text is funny lol I live in elgin area.  

Stelpo - I tried to be a bit secretive for my cycles but when I had my mc's my boss told everyone my business without my permission ....I didn't find out until later down the line, she had told them I didn't want to speak about it and not to mention anything to me.  Atleast your colleges will give you support or atleast I hope they do x

Afm I don't know what to do as still enjoying freedom from stressing about trying etc still get upset about being childless etc but happy in one way that I am getting back to my old self.  Really enjoy children's company .....hmmmm what to do?! 

Button


----------



## Rozzie1980 (May 18, 2013)

Button,

Ur not far from me. I live in Keith. 

As for support from work, I am not working now and u will never believe the reason why. But if we ever meet for a decaf coffee I will tell u. 

Today I still have pains and brown stuff but trying to be positive.  Out for a lovely Indian tonight with pals so that will pass tonight.  Then it's only sat to get through hopefully with no red stuff!!

How's ur week been?

R x


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Loving this weather but hate it because I am working lol.  Hope you had a lovely meal at indian restaurant ...hmmm vegetable pakoras are yummy....could go some right now! Still keeping my fingers crossed for you.  

Stelpo - what type of drug is prostap? Haven't heard of that before.....is that like downregging?

Heading to Inverness tomorrow to get a few things or maybe not, will see what dh wants to do.  Just sitting here having a nice glass of vino and in the company of my dogs and dh.....loving it lol

Button


----------



## Rozzie1980 (May 18, 2013)

Hi ya x

How's everyone today?

My otd is tomoz but not holding my breath as ohss has gone and brown/dirty discharge been going on for 3 days now with no other symptoms. 

So if bfn I will be getting me a bottle of vino. 

I hope u r all well and having a great weekend.

Button, Indian was lovely last night. Followed by some Schloer and freshly picked strawberries and cream at my pals. 

R x


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow 28 degrees today!! Had a bit of a sore head this morning due to  a party last night didn't drink much but still managed to get very drunk quickly lol light weight or what oh well I am putting it down to the heat.  

Any news rozzie? Hope its good news, I am here if you need any advice but hopefully good  

Stelpo - how you getting on with the heat and stimming?

Button


----------



## Rozzie1980 (May 18, 2013)

Button,

I hope u had a drink for me at the party lol.

Well otd was yesterday and got 2 bfp's and another pos test this mng.  So calling ab'dn this morning and go from there. Am trying to be realistic as I know a lot can still go wrong but am quietly over the moon x.

So if all goes well I won't be looking for a job anytime soon.

If ur ever heading to Keith give me a shout.


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS ROZZIE FABULOUS NEWS!!!!!!!!  Aberdeen is a lovely clinic, I was certainly well looked after my BFP, had 2 scans with them before my care was transferred to Fort William & Raigmore, for now enjoy your BFP and try to relax  

Bethliz x


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Great rozzie that is fantasti news so chuffed for you, I know what you mean by trying to be realistic but it is great feeling nowing it has worked.  Keep well and enjoy yyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeehhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa!!   

Button


----------



## Rozzie1980 (May 18, 2013)

Hi ya everyone x

Am doin ok. Still got yukky brown stuff but clinic not concerned. But had cramps yest aft and passed a tiny bit of reddish/brown so clinic want me to test again fri and then call to arrange scan if still bfp.

So taking it easy ish apart fae walking pup and chores I ain't doing much. Need to call clinic again though as forgot to say I only have enough pesseries for end of week. Dos anyone know if can get them prescribed from my doc rather that going all way to the city for them?

Hope everyone is ok and having a good week so far xx


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Rozie

Been thinking about you today, hoping everything is still ok x


----------



## Rozzie1980 (May 18, 2013)

Hi ya x

Well since I last posted. I started bleeding last Sunday through to wed nite. Clinic wanted me to test on wed, bfp. Coz was still bleeding wed they cancelled my scan appt for thu and asked me to test again on Fri (yesterday). It was still bfp. So now to test again on Monday. Scan booked for 11 on Monday.

If bfn I have to call and cancel. If bfp to go in and see if anything there on scan.

Had a day of no blood or discharge thu but had brown stuff all day yesterday. Am now back to light brown spotting today. No cramps since last Sunday.

No symptoms that I know of as not over analysing every pain etc that I get.

So Monday will be d-day. Find out either way.

Nurse didnt sound hopeful on fone so not getting my hopes up.

Hope u r all well xx

R x


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Aw Rozzie sounds like you are having a really tough time, not knowing must be so hard!
Keeping everything crossed that Monday brings good news  
x


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Rozzie what a horrid time you are having. I hope its a wee miracle and just a wee blip. Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Rozzie1980 (May 18, 2013)

Thanks Button. Am bricking it about the scan tomoz and never mind having to test yet again first thing. Mite not sleep well tonite me thinks.

If get as far as the scan I have decided I am not going to look at the screen. If its empty I don't want to see.

I hope it is a wee miracle. My sister in-law bled for 5 days when she was 5 weeks preg and I have a 14 month gorgeous nephew so fingers crossed. 

Will let uz know fit happens girls xx


----------



## hopeful jules (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Girls
I wondered if I could join your thread? I live in garmouth and am currently on my first IVF cycle with the GCRM. Had ET yesterday now the 2ww  
Will be thinking about you tomorrow Rozzie, hope its good news   

Ju xx


----------



## Rozzie1980 (May 18, 2013)

Hopeful - the more the merrier!! X

I hope the next 2 weeks goes fast for u. I had ohss the first week but the second week was so long.

U r not far from me, am in Keith.

Thanks for ur kind wishes for tomoz x. Fingers crossed

R x


----------



## Rozzie1980 (May 18, 2013)

Confirmed bfn for me at scan this mng. Empty!!

Took bloods to check hcg levels. Get results this mng as still getting bfp on pee sticks. So hopefully that goes to zero soon as then we can move fwd with my little frozen seedlings.

Am surprisingly not too upset, but think I knew I had mc last week so head already got round that fact. 

So off to local cafe for lunch and may have a wee drink tonite.

R x


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

So sorry Rozzie, had everything crossed for a different outcome   Great to hear you have wee frozen embies waiting for you when you are ready
Take care and have a wee bit of me time! Nice lunch and a wee drink tonight sounds just right! 

You will get there, hang on tight x


----------



## hopeful jules (Jul 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear your news Rozzie,  

Ju xxx


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

rozzie so sorry was hoping it would be diferent outcome for you.   enjoy that glass of wine tonight. If you need to vent of some anger just post it as we are here for you.

Hi jules so nice to see someone else on too!! I hope you don't mind me asking but why are you with grmc for treatment? Nothing bad meant by me asking just thought you would 've been at aberdeen..however I have heard good reports about grmc . 2 week wait is horrendous so hope you are relaxing.......easier said than done tho!

Stelpo  - how you getting on?? 

Bethliz - hello how you doing? Getting on with your twinnies must be tiring,  I used to help look after my twin cousins and boy did they tire me out over the weekends lol

Button


----------



## hopeful jules (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Button

I had to go private due to my age and did a bit of research and GCRM came highly recommended. Im originally from glasgow so all of my family still stay around there. My aunt stays 2 mins drive from GCRM so was handy for me. Eeva was just an added bonus.
Ju xxx


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Everyone
Rozzie - Hope you are feeling ok and have a very relaxing few days, spoil yourself, you deserve it  
Hopeful Jules - Good luck on 2ww, not the easiest of times but hopefully your wee embies are snuggling in  I had my 1tx at GCRM so have experience of GCRM and Aberdeen
Button - Yes my twins keep me very busy, I'm a teacher so the girls have been with me all the time over the last few weeks, lots of fun but exhausting too! 
Steplo - Hope everything went well with your embryo transfer and 2ww goes quickly x


----------



## hopeful jules (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks bethliz, fingers crossed they are snuggling in, ive had lower abdo cramps so hoping thats what they are doing.

Ju xxx


----------



## Rozzie1980 (May 18, 2013)

Ju - I hope that's a sign it is burrowing it and getting comfy.

I have been mainly chilling, walking fog and doing chores. Step-kids up from Darlington on Fri nite with the step daughters Boyf. First meet should be fun lol.

So gonna hold off on re-jigging cv and looking for jobs till next wed fan they leave. Trying to get a part time job in moray that doesn't involve pulling pints, waitressing or cleaning is tough.

But fingers crossed something will pop up.

Hope uz r all well

R x


----------



## Rozzie1980 (May 18, 2013)

Hello x is there anyone in moray still on the ivf journey? I have my review appt tomoz at Aberdeen after 2 failed attempts. Was wondering if anyone had any advice in what questions I should be asking after 1 failed I simians 1 failed 3dt fet??

Ta x


----------



## flowerfly33 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi there
Not currently in Moray, but might be moving there in the summer.  I have one IVF and one miscarriage under my belt.  I need to find out if we might be eligible for a further NHS cycle in Scotland - we've have one in England, but I think you can have two in Scotland (correct me if wrong!)
We will probably use Aberdeen if we do move - what are they like?
Flower


----------

